# Plates cutting log



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Right getting back on it starting on Monday, gunna cut need to strip the fat off me I have built up from having so much time off the gym with a shoulder injury.. Treat my body like sh1t in that time!

my plan is to keep my carbs around 30g a day and with 400grams of chicken and will be broccoli for my greens..

help would be be appreciated but this is how my meals will look:

6.30. Porridge/gym/go nutrition whey 80 shake

10.00. Chicken/broccoli

13.00. Chicken/broccoli

16.00. chicken/broccoli

19.00. Chicken/broccoli

21.00. Go nutrition whey 80 shake with milk and 2 raw eggs

training looks like this can't do legs from an injury whilst serving, again any help would be appreciated:

monday. Chest/biceps/abs

tuesday. Triceps/shoulders/back

wed. Rest

thursday. Chest/biceps/abs

friday. Triceps/shoulders/back

c.v 3x a week using a hand bike 20mins interval training.

weight 11st 6. Height 5ft 6"

like to keep things simple I find I stick to it better but again anyone want to stick they're 2 pence in go for it..


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Right getting back on it starting on Monday, gunna cut need to strip the fat off me I have built up from having so much time off the gym with a shoulder injury.. Treat my body like sh1t in that time!
> 
> my plan is to keep my carbs around 30g a day and with 400grams of chicken and will be broccoli for my greens..
> 
> ...


If you can mate id personally cut the porridge out and maybe have around 30g of nuts a day.... Get the fats up! Also 400g of chicken doesnt sound a lot?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> If you can mate id personally cut the porridge out and maybe have around 30g of nuts a day.... Get the fats up! Also 400g of chicken doesnt sound a lot?


cheers mate, i have natural peanut butter too that I could add to my chicken? You think I should eat nuts before the gym?

I was on 600g before my injury you think that's about right?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> cheers mate, i have natural peanut butter too that I could add to my chicken? You think I should eat nuts before the gym?
> 
> I was on 600g before my injury you think that's about right?


how many G's of protein are you getting a day is the question i suppose, id be aiming for around 180 for your size if was cutting, maybe a little more.

Nuts - not necessarily before the gym.. but spread through the day! Maybe try and train fasted? Porridge is something which is nice but cutting it out will drop the carbs even lower and assist the body in utilizing being on a no carb diet!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@banzi what do you think?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Right getting back on it starting on Monday, gunna cut need to strip the fat off me I have built up from having so much time off the gym with a shoulder injury.. Treat my body like sh1t in that time!
> 
> my plan is to keep my carbs around 30g a day and with 400grams of chicken and will be broccoli for my greens..
> 
> ...


What's the macros of that mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> how many G's of protein are you getting a day is the question i suppose, id be aiming for around 180 for your size if was cutting, maybe a little more.
> 
> Nuts - not necessarily before the gym.. but spread through the day! Maybe try and train fasted? Porridge is something which is nice but cutting it out will drop the carbs even lower and assist the body in utilizing being on a no carb diet!


Cool I will train fasted I was thinking about doing that but thought that I should have some carbs in my diet.. 600 is around 180 I think but I will double check..

So you think dropping my carbs lower than 30g would be best, have as little as possible?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> What's the macros of that mate?


I'm not sure mate I will have to check it on myfitnesspal just on the way out the door.. What do you think they should be at?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Cool I will train fasted I was thinking about doing that but thought that I should have some carbs in my diet.. 600 is around 180 I think but I will double check..
> 
> So you think dropping my carbs lower than 30g would be best, have as little as possible?


Little as possible means its easier to adjust :thumb: Im on literally zero!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> I'm not sure mate I will have to check it on myfitnesspal just on the way out the door.. What do you think they should be at?


When I cut I aim for high protein and lowish carbs/fats


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Little as possible means its easier to adjust :thumb: Im on literally zero!


Ok mate will drop the porridge keep the carbs as low as possible.. Cheers.

@FelonE protein 600g carbs next to nothing adding 30g nuts?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Plate said:


> Right getting back on it starting on Monday, gunna cut need to strip the fat off me I have built up from having so much time off the gym with a shoulder injury.. Treat my body like sh1t in that time!
> 
> my plan is to keep my carbs around 30g a day and with 400grams of chicken and will be broccoli for my greens..
> 
> ...


How much fat can you have on you at 11.6 stone at 5 6", im 5 7" and 15 stone 4 but I do carry fat and I'm currently cutting it over the next 15 weeks, I'd nix your foods up mate you will get bored eating the same meal that many times a day for 1 week never minds week after week, your more likely to stick to a cut with a decent variaty of foods and enjoy what your eating more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Ok mate will drop the porridge keep the carbs as low as possible.. Cheers.
> 
> @FelonE protein 600g carbs next to nothing adding 30g nuts?


Yeah that'll be ok. Adjust if need be


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

T100 said:


> How much fat can you have on you at 11.6 stone at 5 6", im 5 7" and 15 stone 4 but I do carry fat and I'm currently cutting it over the next 15 weeks, I'd nix your foods up mate you will get bored eating the same meal that many times a day for 1 week never minds week after week, your more likely to stick to a cut with a decent variaty of foods and enjoy what your eating more


You probably have more muscle than me mate, I will get my bf % done from somewhere.. Just like to keep it simple mate I do stick to it.. I just Go into robot mode lol cheers


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i lay £50 down your gonna binge within 10-14 days


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's the macros of that mate?


It doesnt matter a jot.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> i lay £50 down your gonna binge within 10-14 days


said the fat woman around the water cooler.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> It doesnt matter a jot.


Didn't say it did. I don't count macros


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Didn't say it did. I don't count macros


interesting choice of question then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> interesting choice of question then.


I'm an interesting kinda guy


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Big ape said:


> i lay £50 down your gonna binge within 10-14 days


Lol I've done this before mate 6 weeks then I messed my shoulder up.. Once im in that routine I find it easy, and even If I did, one binge meal every 10 days isn't bad


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Plate said:


> You probably have more muscle than me mate, I will get my bf % done from somewhere.. Just like to keep it simple mate I do stick to it.. I just Go into robot mode lol cheers


I wasn't being funny mate, I was just thinking if you didn't have much in the way of fat you may be better going on a bulk and a good cut at the end, if you've been out the gym for a while chances are you could build some muscle and cut the fat at the same time, im on around 2100kcal at the minute and cutting the fat but still adding some muscle, but the test and tren are obviously a big factor in that


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> said the fat woman around the water cooler.


10% eating popchips and chocolate every day ... no biggie


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Plate said:


> Lol I've done this before mate 6 weeks then I messed my shoulder up.. Once im in that routine I find it easy, and even If I did, one binge meal every 10 days isn't bad


well yeah it is bad to binge ...

if your in a 500 deficit a day > 10 days > 5000 cal

Then u binge and eat say 7000 cal guess what = back to square one

theres easier more enjoyable ways, why make life difficult


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Big ape said:


> well yeah it is bad to binge ...
> 
> if your in a 500 deficit a day > 10 days > 5000 cal
> 
> ...


I would do well to eat a 7000 cal meal.. I find it easy and It doesn't make life difficult, just speeds things up doing it this way, then when I drop to the weight in after then I will change it up abit..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

T100 said:


> I wasn't being funny mate, I was just thinking if you didn't have much in the way of fat you may be better going on a bulk and a good cut at the end, if you've been out the gym for a while chances are you could build some muscle and cut the fat at the same time, im on around 2100kcal at the minute and cutting the fat but still adding some muscle, but the test and tren are obviously a big factor in that


I know mate the help is appreciated, I'm natty as well and just do one thing at a time, iethef cut or bulk.. I keep things simple, mainly because I am simple..


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Big ape said:


> well yeah it is bad to binge ...
> 
> if your in a 500 deficit a day > 10 days > 5000 cal
> 
> ...


A cheat day once every 10 to 14 days isnt bad at all, When on low carbs you need to carb up every 7 days or so anyway


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

A1243R said:


> A cheat day once every 10 to 14 days isnt bad at all, When on low carbs you need to carb up every 7 days or so anyway


a cheat meal yeah.. a cheat day? just spinning your wheels if u ask me i could easily do 6-8k calories in a day easily


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Big ape said:


> a cheat meal yeah.. a cheat day? just spinning your wheels if u ask me i could easily do 6-8k calories in a day easily


Cheat meals different then a cheat day.... anybody who does a cheat day is just setting themself up for a fall aren't they.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Big ape said:


> a cheat meal yeah.. a cheat day? just spinning your wheels if u ask me i could easily do 6-8k calories in a day easily


I never mentioned a cheat day, if I did it would only be a meal.. I might chuck one in a week, will give me something to look forward to.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> well yeah it is bad to binge ...
> 
> if your in a 500 deficit a day > 10 days > 5000 cal
> 
> ...


You couldnt be more wrong, but Im not even going to explain why.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

A1243R said:


> Cheat meals different then a cheat day.... anybody who does a cheat day is just setting themself up for a fall aren't they.


A cheat day once every 10 to 14 days isnt bad at all, When on low carbs you need to carb up every 7 days or so anyway

U just said cheat day?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Big ape said:


> A cheat day once every 10 to 14 days isnt bad at all, When on low carbs you need to carb up every 7 days or so anyway
> 
> U just said cheat day?


I meant cheat meal :lol: My bad


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Big ape said:


> A cheat day once every 10 to 14 days isnt bad at all, When on low carbs you need to carb up every 7 days or so anyway
> 
> U just said cheat day?


dont waste your time, let them n00b it


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> You couldnt be more wrong, but Im not even going to explain why.


so let me get it, each day

2x protein shakes

4x chicken and veg

on the 10th day , eat everything and anything?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> dont waste your time, let them n00b it


Let them look better than you is what you mean... :lol: Your so predictable


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Let them look better than you is what you mean... :lol: Your so predictable


yeah sure, something like that!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> so let me get it, each day
> 
> 2x protein shakes
> 
> ...


Do you think eating 7000 cals in a day makes you gain 2lb of fat in a day?

Thats pretty much what you are suggesting, your body doesnt absorb all the excess cals you eat, you cack them out.

If you over eat one day and back on your diet the day after you dont blow two weeks worth of dieting.

Think things through mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Plate anyway didnt want to hijack your thread with IIFYm debate, you have chosen to eat strict now do as what has been mentioned, keep protein high, fats moderate and carbs near zero and get on with the cut :thumb


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Just for the record;

you will be deficient in many micronutrients and your health will suffer with this extreme bland boring diet.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Plate said:


> I never mentioned a cheat day, if I did it would only be a meal.. I might chuck one in a week, will give me something to look forward to.


im just speaking from experince mate.... ive done a similar diet to that in the past, stick to your guns for roughly 10 days. make some poor excuse why u should have a cheat meal, u been so deprived it turns a cheat meal into a 3 hour free for all with all the food u can cram in ... then u get bundles of guilt get back on ur diet do it again for 5-7 days then repeat process ... in the end your just spinning your wheels / not progressing / feel like sh1t / not achieving your goals.

Don't worry u will think of this post in 3-4 weeks a be like sh1t i wasted so much time. should have listened


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @Plate anyway didnt want to hijack your thread with IIFYm debate, you have chosen to eat strict now do as what has been mentioned, keep protein high, fats moderate and carbs near zero and get on with the cut :thumb


Lol I knew it would.. Yeh gunna stick with the plan, I will start with pics and progress starting Monday cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> Do you think eating 7000 cals in a day makes you gain 2lb of fat in a day?
> 
> Thats pretty much what you are suggesting, your body doesnt absorb all the excess cals you eat, you cack them out.
> 
> ...


Did i really just read your body don't absorb the excess calories and u cack them out ... LOL case closed


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Big ape said:


> im just speaking from experince mate.... ive done a similar diet to that in the past, stick to your guns for roughly 10 days. make some poor excuse why u should have a cheat meal, u been so deprived it turns a cheat meal into a 3 hour free for all with all the food u can cram in ... then u get bundles of guilt get back on ur diet do it again for 5-7 days then repeat process ... in the end your just spinning your wheels / not progressing / feel like sh1t / not achieving your goals.
> 
> Don't worry u will think of this post in 3-4 weeks a be like sh1t i wasted so much time. should have listened


I know what you mean mate like I said earlier when I did this cut before I stuck to it but I was having rice with every meal think I had 70g of carbs a day.

didn't slip once and had my cheat meal once a week until my injury.. I made some good progress in that 6 weeks and that's what keeps me on track with it, I will dig out the pictures from when I did it.

But if I do what you say I will hold my hands up and say I was wrong can't see it happening tho but I will! You won't be getting £50 tho we haven't shook on it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Just for the record;
> 
> you will be deficient in many micronutrients and your health will suffer with this extreme bland boring diet.


What effect can it have on you're health?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Plate said:


> What effect can it have on you're health?


Long term deficiency in micronutrients can lead to poor skin, nails, teeth, hair, a too low fat diet can have issues with joints, hair, skin, hormones.

So it depends how long you really kept this diet up for, but it's a pointless diet and not needed, I honestly don't understand why you'd do it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> Did i really just read your body don't absorb the excess calories and u cack them out ... LOL case closed


Eat two large tins of sweetcorn check your cack and report back

Seriously mate

Do you think if you ate 7,000 cals a day over your maintenance you would gain 14lb of fat in a week?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Long term deficiency in micronutrients can lead to poor skin, nails, teeth, hair, a too low fat diet can have issues with joints, hair, skin, hormones.
> 
> So it depends how long you really kept this diet up for, but it's a pointless diet and not needed, I honestly don't understand why you'd do it.


I do it because I know it works for me..

So what would you add to this diet to make sure you had what you needed, and I know you wouldn't do this diet but if you was me?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> I do it because I know it works for me..
> 
> So what would you add to this diet to make sure you had what you needed, and I know you wouldn't do this diet but if you was me?


maybe a multi vit and mineral


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Plate said:


> I do it because I know it works for me..
> 
> So what would you add to this diet to make sure you had what you needed, and I know you wouldn't do this diet but if you was me?


A variety of vegetables/fruits, a few different meats (beef as a prime example), some almonds/nuts/peanut butter type stuff for some fats. If you want to keep it basic.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ok so this is what I started like and looked like after 6 weeks with chicken and rice and broccoli 5x a day 70g carbs 600g chicken with 2 whey shakes everyday and 1 cheat meal a week..





After 6 weeks


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> A variety of vegetables/fruits, a few different meats (beef as a prime example), some almonds/nuts/peanut butter type stuff for some fats. If you want to keep it basic.


Ok so add some fruit 3 times a day and maybe a sweet potato and nuts? Red meat once a day?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Plate said:


> Ok so add some fruit 3 times a day and maybe a sweet potato and nuts? Red meat once a day?


You don't have to eat red meat everyday, just couple times a week. Don't have to eat fruit 3x a day, just don't eat brocolli and only brocolli, lol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> You don't have to eat red meat everyday, just couple times a week. Don't have to eat fruit 3x a day, just don't eat brocolli and only brocolli, lol.


Lol ok I will look at adding that in and maybe some spinach and sprouts cheers :thumbup1: with the carbs tho I think I'm going to keep them at near enough zero just refill on my cheat meal.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Plate said:


> Ok so this is what I started like and looked like after 6 weeks with chicken and rice and broccoli 5x a day 70g carbs 600g chicken with 2 whey shakes everyday and 1 cheat meal a week..
> 
> View attachment 174041
> 
> ...


Great progress ... im not saying it won't work, it will! forget the IIFYM or clean eating debate thats been killed.

just ask yourself the questions.

Did you enjoy your diet?

Did you binge?

did you achieve what you wanted in the time frame?

Did you have any eating disorders or have a un-healthy realtionship with food?

Can you stick to this diet long term?

End of the day its a lifestyle and habits you create to build and maintain a physique u want. is there any point doing some crash diet which is so bland u have to litreally force feed yourself by day 4 .. to do this for 6-8 weeks ... be miserable fall of the wagon and go back to how u started the diet within a week - 2 weeks?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> Eat two large tins of sweetcorn check your cack and report back
> 
> Seriously mate
> 
> Do you think if you ate 7,000 cals a day over your maintenance you would gain 14lb of fat in a week?


No i don't i reckon your body would say.... hold on guys this is cheat day lets only absorb 2200 calories because our body is in a deficit lets get any excess calories and just sh1t it out ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> Ok so this is what I started like and looked like after 6 weeks with chicken and rice and broccoli 5x a day 70g carbs 600g chicken with 2 whey shakes everyday and 1 cheat meal a week..
> 
> View attachment 174041
> 
> ...


Great work mate, it woulod take Tommy bananas 6 months to make that change.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> No i don't i reckon your body would say.... hold on guys this is cheat day lets only absorb 2200 calories because our body is in a deficit lets get any excess calories and just sh1t it out ...


Your body doesnt absorb all the calories from your food, you are aware that cack has calorific value dont you.

You have really got to be trolling to not grasp that fact.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Big ape said:


> Great progress ... im not saying it won't work, it will! forget the IIFYM or clean eating debate thats been killed.
> 
> just ask yourself the questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate and No I couldn't stick to it long term but I could go 6 to 8 weeks no problem and I reckon I will be where I want to be and then change it up like you say, change my lifestyle habits so I don't have to do this over and over..

The way I am looking at it is to blast these 6 to 8 weeks out and I'm done with that I can change my diet up so it is more enjoyable because yeh you're right I've sat there gipping before it's not nice but it has to be done in my eyes I'd rather live like that for 2 month than have it take 6 just to get back to the bottom pictures again..

I know what your point is but 2 months isn't long at all, if it works for me and I know I can stick to it that's motivation to start with..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So a good weekend away for the mrs birthday in the lakes.. Over did it with the drink as usual.. Good food and good company, cant beat it, will make the most of today food wise ready to start cutting tomorrow..

Cheeky pic


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So starting weight is 11st 9lbs

Change of plan with training time can't be bothered with the early start..

10.00. Chicken broccoli

13.00. Chicken broccoli

16.00. Chicken broccoli

19.00. chicken broccoli/natural peanut butter

20.00. Gym

21.30. Whey 80 go nutrition shake/glutamine/creatine.

22.00. Chicken broccoli

And a d1ck load of water throughout the day..

Will sort some pics out later..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Great work mate, it woulod take Tommy bananas 6 months to make that change.


Cheers mate there was no c.v iether and I was having 70g of carbs..

This time I have no carbs and I will chuck c.v in 3 times a week not much tho. See how it goes.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Plate said:


> So starting weight is 11st 9lbs
> 
> Change of plan with training time can't be bothered with the early start..
> 
> ...


You gotta be having a laugh surely lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2004mark said:


> You gotta be having a laugh surely lol


Why's that?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Plate said:


> Why's that?


Don't know where to start tbh

What's wrong with just eating what you'd usually eat but less of it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Don't know where to start tbh
> 
> What's wrong with just eating what you'd usually eat but less of it?


Cos this would be more effective


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Don't know where to start tbh
> 
> What's wrong with just eating what you'd usually eat but less of it?


Why not just do this for 6 weeks or so and see much better results?

What's the reason you wouldn't do this?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Great work pal, stick to the diet- results are what matter most!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Great work pal, stick to the diet- results are what matter most!


Cheers mate, got nothing to loose giving it a go..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Plate said:


> Why not just do this for 6 weeks or so and see much better results?
> 
> What's the reason you wouldn't do this?


Ok, this is how I see it. Going by the limited info I've read in this thread, you cut some fat, got injured, diet/training went to pot (when it didn't need to), so now you've got fat again.

With such crash type dieting this is generally what happens.

So lets just agree for arguments sake that in the short term it is a faster way too cut some fat in 6 weeks... what about in 6 months time? Chances are you'll have fallen off the wagon again at some point.

Sort you're diet/training out in a much more sustainable way and you'll make much more progress in the long term.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Ok, this is how I see it. Going by the limited info I've read in this thread, you cut some fat, got injured, diet/training went to pot (when it didn't need to), so now you've got fat again.
> 
> With such crash type dieting this is generally what happens.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you're saying because that's exactly what I did the first time and you're right there was no need to put the weight back on, it's easily done and not just from the back end of a crash diet..

I feel like Because I made that mistake I won't be doing it again, like I said 6 to 8 weeks then I can get a proper diet sorted it was the injury.. Had me feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Won't be much food porn in this thread 1 junk meal a week and the rest will be as above.. Kids just had a chippy for tea didn't rob any chips but it's only the first day will get harder I'm sure..

Gym at 8, chest and biceps, the gyms been busy last few weeks and I hate it when it's packed.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sheeeeet that gym session sucked balls..

Feel good for getting it done tho almost didn't go


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Feel very energetic this morning witch is weird..

More so than I normally do.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Two micronutrients I'd be looking at first with that diet would be essential fats (eat some oily fish or supplement) and calcium (which isn't something that will be fully covered by a typical multi vitamin and mineral).


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

in for this buddy! I don't mind a bit of chicken and broccoli myself! although I only really eat it during the day to free up some number for tea time.

I would mix it up a bit though with some salmon flakes and mixed veg. or mackerel/beef etc.

I also drizzle some evoo, extra light mayo and some seasoning shakes etc. a few extra cals maybe but really makes a difference to the flavours.

Are you sticking to a particular training plan?

Good luck with it!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Two micronutrients I'd be looking at first with that diet would be essential fats (eat some oily fish or supplement) and calcium (which isn't something that will be fully covered by a typical multi vitamin and mineral).


Milk and udo's choice in my whey shake instead of just water?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dan23 said:


> in for this buddy! I don't mind a bit of chicken and broccoli myself! although I only really eat it during the day to free up some number for tea time.
> 
> I would mix it up a bit though with some salmon flakes and mixed veg. or mackerel/beef etc.
> 
> ...


Yeh adding some red meat in there mate some different veges and abit of fruit..

I don't really mind the taste and flavours but if it gets boring I add abit of mint sauce..

Training is push pull 4 days a week chucking in cv 3x a week which will be hand bike mate

Cheers mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> Milk and udo's choice in my whey shake instead of just water?


Oily fish would be better than supplements, but I'd probably have fish oil capsules rather than ruin a shake with added oil.

Calcium isn't something I normally think of but I just realised you won't be getting much (unless you're having lunch huge serving of whey!) The RDA is 1g but I'm not sure how much lower you'd need to go before there was much of an issue. I'll let you Google this if you're bothered, most people wouldn't be I'm sure.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Oily fish would be better than supplements, but I'd probably have fish oil capsules rather than ruin a shake with added oil.
> 
> Calcium isn't something I normally think of but I just realised you won't be getting much (unless you're having lunch huge serving of whey!) The RDA is 1g but I'm not sure how much lower you'd need to go before there was much of an issue. I'll let you Google this if you're bothered, most people wouldn't be I'm sure.


Udo's choice in a shake is lovely, you never tried it? I will look now..

Edit: 1000mg a day for my age range..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> Udo's choice in a shake is lovely, you never tried it?


No, but I tried olive oil in my breakfast shake once which was unpleasant! I switched to just drinking oil off a measuring spoon and then having a nice shake afterwards.



> Edit: 1000mg a day for my age range..


I meant Google if you should be worrying about being much lower than this, I knew the RDA (you probably know but 1000 mg = 1 g).


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> No, but I tried olive oil in my breakfast shake once which was unpleasant! I switched to just drinking oil off a measuring spoon and then having a nice shake afterwards.
> 
> I meant Google if you should be worrying about being much lower than this, I knew the RDA (you probably know but 1000 mg = 1 g).


Oh yeh just re read you're post, heads everywhere.. must be the lack of carbs lol will have a look when I get chance mate kids will be bouncing through the door any minute so just getting my helmet on :laugh:

Edit: I am going to add some cod steaks in with it I love them!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Oh brother its 30 degrees outside av got beers in the fridge and the bbq is getting put on...

Fvckin diet, havin a cod steak done on the bbq and ice water! (That's the plan anyway)... Iifym anyone


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi mate, not gunna get involved in the whole IIFYM debate - up to you how you wanna diet, but I'd seriously add in some more fats! You said you're natural, so next to no fats will mess your hormone levels up.

@A1243R idea of nuts throughout the day is good - but I'd add in eggs for sure. 4-6 eggs in the morning scrambled is quick and easy and taste pretty good, sure protein and fats there. 5 eggs from tesco is 31g fat and 34g protein... I'd say aim for about 50g-70g at least if you're going no carb!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Didn't think you were natty Plate? If you are then Dan94 is absolutely right. Think I asked to check earlier but realise now you didn't answer that bit.

Total calories are probably also too low if natty.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Hi mate, not gunna get involved in the whole IIFYM debate - up to you how you wanna diet, but I'd seriously add in some more fats! You said you're natural, so next to no fats will mess your hormone levels up.
> 
> @A1243R idea of nuts throughout the day is good - but I'd add in eggs for sure. 4-6 eggs in the morning scrambled is quick and easy and taste pretty good, sure protein and fats there. 5 eggs from tesco is 31g fat and 34g protein... I'd say aim for about 50g-70g at least if you're going no carb!


Having a bbq at the minute mate and as usual I have to cook the fvcker, gunna change my diet up I feel like I'm about to pass out, gunna put my carbs back up to 70g today do 50g tomorrow and 30 the day after, cycle them like that but stick with the chicken and broccoli with it.. I will write up my new diet tomorrow but I hold my hands up and say no carbs is a sh1t idea, and like you say the low fats won't be helping either.. Cheers mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you natty?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you natty?


Sorry didn't have time to reply, yes natty mate so what do you think, like Dan said add some eggs in to up fats?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you natty?


Sorry didn't have time to reply, yes natty mate so what do you think, like Dan said add some eggs in to up fats?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> Sorry didn't have time to reply, yes natty mate so what do you think, like Dan said add some eggs in to up fats?


In that case definitely increase fat, right now your testosterone level is probably low due to the very low fat, which won't be helping with muscle retention. Low or even zero carb is fine but low fat isn't.

What rate have you been losing weight at? If it's more than maybe 1.5% of body weight per week I'd be increasing total calories. If you lose weight too fast you'll be losing more muscle than you'd like, not just fat.

Your current diet is a terrible idea if you're natty. I said as much when I was talking about my own diet, you should have said something!

Enjoy your BBQ but a serious diet rethink is in order when you have time.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> In that case definitely increase fat, right now your testosterone level is probably low due to the very low fat, which won't be helping with muscle retention. Low or even zero carb is fine but low fat isn't.
> 
> What rate have you been losing weight at? If it's more than maybe 1.5% of body weight per week I'd be increasing total calories. If you lose weight too fast you'll be losing more muscle than you'd like, not just fat.
> 
> ...


Ok bbq done had 250g of rice with my cod.. Feel much better.

I agree I felt terrible off it and had to miss a gym session as I didn't fancy weights above my head feeling like I was about to pass out.

So how does this sound? Would appreciate you're In put mate

10.00. 3 scrambled eggs 1 slice brown bread with natural pb on

13.00. Chicken 150g / broccoli 1 cup / rice 80g

16.00. Chicken 150g / broccoli 1 cup / rice 80g

19.00. Chicken 150g / broccoli 1 cup / rice 80g

20.00. Gym / whey 80 shake with milk / creatine / glutamine

Will add different Veges in and some red meat or fish and fruit on different days too..I haven't checked but I think that's around 50g carbs but not sure on the fat.. What do you think mate? Cheers..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> Ok bbq done had 250g of rice with my cod.. Feel much better.
> 
> I agree I felt terrible off it and had to miss a gym session as I didn't fancy weights above my head feeling like I was about to pass out.
> 
> ...


What has your rate of weight loss been?

You need to start thinking in terms of calories and macros, not just writing lists of foods. Myfitnesspal is helpful for this, provided you check the data for each food the first time you use it. Just check food packaging to know what is right.

It would be helpful to get a rough idea of the calories you've been eating up to now too.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One thing I would change is having a proper meal after your workout, not just whey.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> What has your rate of weight loss been?
> 
> You need to start thinking in terms of calories and macros, not just writing lists of foods. Myfitnesspal is helpful for this, provided you check the data for each food the first time you use it. Just check food packaging to know what is right.
> 
> It would be helpful to get a rough idea of the calories you've been eating up to now too.


Ive never counted macros or used my fitness pal.. My wife uses it tho but I have always gone of the packaging and grams so I will work everything out and get back to you.

This is my second day on the diet so I haven't even wieghed myself again lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> Ive never counted macros or used my fitness pal.. My wife uses it tho but I have always gone of the packaging and grams so I will work everything out and get back to you.
> 
> This is my second day on the diet so I haven't even wieghed myself again lol


What about the diet where you were eating 70g of carbs per day? Or whatever it is you were eating over the 6 weeks I think you said you'd been cutting for.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually sorry, I was confusing you with someone else thinking you'd be cutting for a while but were just changing your diet.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Give this a read to set you on the right path:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-set-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Actually sorry, I was confusing you with someone else thinking you'd be cutting for a while but were just changing your diet.


No you're right, the pics are on page 4 from it and yeh 70g carbs, the scales said I lost about 6lbs mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> No you're right, the pics are on page 4 from it and yeh 70g carbs, the scales said I lost about 6lbs mate


Oh good, I haven't totally lost the plot!

Is there really only a 6 lb weight difference between your before and after pictures? I'd have guessed more.

1lb weight loss per week certainly isn't excessive, so the calorie level you were on then wasn't crazy. See if you can work out roughtly what that was as a starting point.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Oh good, I haven't totally lost the plot!
> 
> Is there really only a 6 lb weight difference between your before and after pictures? I'd have guessed more.
> 
> 1lb weight loss per week certainly isn't excessive, so the calorie level you were on then wasn't crazy. See if you can work out roughtly what that was as a starting point.


I felt like I put on muscle tho I was having porridge before the gym and 2 whey shakes a day one with milk and 3 raw eggs before bed..

I might just go back to that, I worked it all out but I have forgotten it now but I know it was 2g protein to 1lb fat, and 70g carbs.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> I felt like I put on muscle tho I was having porridge before the gym and 2 whey shakes a day one with milk and 3 raw eggs before bed..
> 
> I might just go back to that, I worked it all out but I have forgotten it now but I know it was 2g protein to 1lb fat, and 70g carbs.


I'm guessing you meant 2g protein per lb of body weight there? That is definitely more than you need, and more calories from fat and possibly carbs would likely be a better plan.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm guessing you meant 2g protein per lb of body weight there? That is definitely more than you need, and more calories from fat and possibly carbs would likely be a better plan.


Yeh that's what I meant lol my heads all over the place at the min I need to sit down and work a diet out.. This is the reason I had such a simple diet to start with mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm guessing you meant 2g protein per lb of body weight there? That is definitely more than you need, and more calories from fat and possibly carbs would likely be a better plan.


Yeh that's what I meant lol my heads all over the place at the min I need to sit down and work a diet out.. This is the reason I had such a simple diet to start with mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Protein = 1g per lb of BW

Fat = 0.33-0.45 per lb of BW

Carbs = remaining calories

It's that simple mate.

I'm around 190lb's ATM, same height as you. Currently on

P190

C143

F65


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Protein = 1g per lb of BW
> 
> Fat = 0.33-0.45 per lb of BW
> 
> ...


Ok mate I will work it all out in the morning and get a diet sorted thank you for this mate..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@Ultrasonic @Dan94 how does that look?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're going to use mfp you really gotta check everything. For instance, the bread you've added has no macro info... some of the other foods just don't add up either.

Once you've used it for a while it remembers your food choices and it becomes much easier. Although I have found that the barcode scanning thing is pretty reliable in the results.

It really helps if you can get your head around macros in foods so then you can pretty much see something isn't right (either that or double check info against the packaging).

Just to illustrate my point:



> 10.00. 3 scrambled eggs 1 slice brown bread with natural pb on
> 
> 13.00. Chicken 150g / broccoli 1 cup / rice 80g
> 
> ...


240g rice, slice of bread, milk... no way is that 50g, probably over double that, and that's not adding in the carbs from the veg either.

I can sense you're pretty anti IIFYM, which is cool... but I also sense you're slightly confused exactly what IIFYM is, and so you're then letting this get in the way of setting up a diet (or maybe you were up until now anyway). So just to reassure you, working out overall cals for a diet (and possibly macros) is not IIFYM. It's just basic planning.

IIFYM is figuring out your macros and eating anything ad hoc that fits those macros... setting macros and designing a set diet plan is different.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

That's a big breakfast .

Calories are pretty low.

I'd want to increase protein to at least 1g per lb bodyweight (somewhere in the same 1-1.4 g per lb range is usually recommend when cutting). Not sure what you weigh but suspect you're below that level with that plan. Reduce carbs to achieve this.

Do you like nuts? If so I'd consider having some for fat (and actually fibre) rather than just relying on eggs. I get a fair amount of my fat from peanut butter and almonds when cutting.

Did you work out a rough calorie total for what you'd been eating during your initial 6 weeks?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Use IIFYM.com calorie calculator and use the total it produces for a rough guide. Eat at that calories for a week or two and see what happens, then adjust


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Protein = 1g per lb of BW
> 
> Fat = 0.33-0.45 per lb of BW
> 
> ...


I thought it was per lb of lbm


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I thought it was per lb of lbm


you'd want slightly more when cutting though especially natty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> It is, ideally. But no-one knows their true LBM. So 1g per lb would give you more protein than your LBM, so its a safe bet.


You're all wrong

Just saying


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

U really don't need to weigh and count veg


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

TommyBananas said:


> It is, ideally. But no-one knows their true LBM. So 1g per lb would give you more protein than your LBM, so its a safe bet.


No, it isn't per lb lean body mass. Or at least the commonly cited studies are all in terms of total bodyweight.

It would be more logical to think in terms of LBM but as you say no one actually knows what this is.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

OK, but the suggested figures of 1-1.4 g per lb I mentioned are in terms of total bodyweight. They do though come from studies of fairly athletic populations who therfore don't typically have high body fat, meaning they will likely be overestimates of obese individuals. Aiming for the lower end therefore makes sense for most people I think.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2004mark said:


> If you're going to use mfp you really gotta check everything. For instance, the bread you've added has no macro info... some of the other foods just don't add up either.
> 
> Once you've used it for a while it remembers your food choices and it becomes much easier. Although I have found that the barcode scanning thing is pretty reliable in the results.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate I understand what iifym is and I don't have anything against it I would give it a go.. I'm just trying to keep things simple if I have loads of different meals to sort out all day Al just get annoyed with doing it and then end up canning it.. Like you said setting my macros and then designing my diet plan to it is more me.. I like routine.

Ok so I will give the barcode scanner a go next time I do it, it will have to be later on now but I will get my head around it today.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> I disagree   - vegetables are 120ish calories for a normalish portion. 840 calories a week if you ate them daily.


I just think its a added stress that's not really needed .. unless your eating something like peas


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> That's a big breakfast .
> 
> Calories are pretty low.
> 
> ...


Yeh just one meal a day :laugh:

For the 6 weeks it was 1600 cals a day I got from myfitness pal so probably nowhere near that lol

i weighed 11st 2lb this morning.. So my protein needs to be at 156g?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate I understand what iifym is and I don't have anything against it I would give it a go.. I'm just trying to keep things simple if I have loads of different meals to sort out all day Al just get annoyed with doing it and then end up canning it.. Like you said setting my macros and then designing my diet plan to it is more me.. I like routine.
> 
> Ok so I will give the barcode scanner a go next time I do it, it will have to be later on now but I will get my head around it today.


Cool... was just making assumptions.

Get a couple of pics taken of yourself if you haven't yet, somewhere you can take comparison pics under the same lighting conditions at the end. It's easy to not see small changes in the mirror, but a before and after can be pretty encouraging.

I'm cutting atm and not bothering to count anything... I'm just trying to portion my meals so I have a vague feeling of hunger for most the day.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Plate said:


> Yeh just one meal a day
> 
> For the 6 weeks it was 1600 cals a day I got from myfitness pal so probably nowhere near that lol
> 
> i weighed 11st 2lb this morning.. So my protein needs to be at 156g?


If that's right and you lost 1lb per week then starting at 1600 kcal may not be a bad idea then. It's low but may be what you need. Alternatively eat and bit more and do some cardio, either will work.

Yes, you've got the idea with the protein figure. Not saying the extra 30g of protein is going to make a dramatic difference, but if you want a recommendation that's what to go with.

This is all starting to sound complicated so just to be clear, the single biggest factor losing fat is consistently eating fewer calories than you use. Which you've managed great up till now so stick at it and you'll get where you want .


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Cool... was just making assumptions.
> 
> Get a couple of pics taken of yourself if you haven't yet, somewhere you can take comparison pics under the same lighting conditions at the end. It's easy to not see small changes in the mirror, but a before and after can be pretty encouraging.
> 
> I'm cutting atm and not bothering to count anything... I'm just trying to portion my meals so I have a vague feeling of hunger for most the day.


yeh I will get the photos done, I'm down 4 pounds since Monday but can't really tell.. Will just be water anyway.

tbh mate I really can't be bothered counting everything either and never have done before I just seem to over complicate simple things..

what kind of foods do you eat through the day roughly?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If that's right and you lost 1lb per month then starting at 1600 kcal may not be a bad idea then. It's low but may be what you need. Alternatively fat and bit more and do some cardio, either will work.
> 
> Yes, you've got the idea with the protein figure. Not saying the extra 30g of protein is going to make a dramatic difference, but if you want a recommendation that's what to go with.
> 
> This is all starting to sound complicated so just to be clear, the single biggest factor losing fat is consistently eating fewer calories than you use. Which you've managed great up till now so stick at it and you'll get where you want .


Yeh I didn't do any cardio and wasn't that active through the day so I think that's why it was only a pound a week..

ok mate cheers for that will crack on with it :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Plate said:


> yeh I will get the photos done, I'm down 4 pounds since Monday but can't really tell.. Will just be water anyway.
> 
> tbh mate I really can't be bothered counting everything either and never have done before I just seem to over complicate simple things..
> 
> what kind of foods do you eat through the day roughly?


It is good to do for a bit... that way you have a bit of a mental reference point to judge how hungry/full you should be feeling when cutting/bulking.

My food changes daily, and I'm not suggesting this is what you or anyone else should do as my goals aren't strength or hypertrophy, but yesterday it was:

2 x toast with peanut butter and jam

Apple

250g chicken thigh/leg meat (left over from Sunday roast), smallish jacket pot, 1/4 savoy cabbage, gravy.

300g salmon steak, large salad, cous cous, small portion of grated cheese, boiled egg

Pint of shandy (1/2 can of larger with sugar free lemonade)

Just worked it out and it was about 2250cals, 191c, 90f, 167p

Target should be about 1800-1900, but had a hard deadlift sesh with a bit of hiit, so that's about right.

I'm only 180lbs at the minute as training more for cardio for the Army, and I'm just looking to lean up even more over the next 4 weeks before I go away on training for a few weeks.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2004mark said:


> It is good to do for a bit... that way you have a bit of a mental reference point to judge how hungry/full you should be feeling when cutting/bulking.
> 
> My food changes daily, and I'm not suggesting this is what you or anyone else should do as my goals aren't strength or hypertrophy, but yesterday it was:
> 
> ...


Sounds good, but like you say I don't really know what's what macros wise so setting it up before would be better idea for me..

I was in the army mate and the only thing I wished I trained more on before I went in was tabbing! A mile and a half in under ten mins is easy but 8 miles in and hour and a half with weight on you're back killed me.. I was a short ar5e tho so that made it harder to keep up lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Plate said:


> Sounds good, but like you say I don't really know what's what macros wise so setting it up before would be better idea for me..
> 
> I was in the army mate and the only thing I wished I trained more on before I went in was tabbing! A mile and a half in under ten mins is easy but 8 miles in and hour and a half with weight on you're back killed me.. I was a short ar5e tho so that made it harder to keep up lol


The sticky by Bayman in the diet section is a great post for working out macros.

We get told off for using the work 'only'... but it's only the reserves lol. I've got a niggling problem with my IT band so I can't do that much running so I actually do quite a bit of tabbing as that seems to aggravates it much less. I'm only meant to have 15kg on my CFT but train with up to 30 sometimes so it then feels easy on the back. Try to get out at least twice a week. Brilliant cardio if you get out into the county... although long grass and corn fields do kill the time as it's like walking through water lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2004mark said:


> The sticky by Bayman in the diet section is a great post for working out macros.
> 
> We get told off for using the work 'only'... but it's only the reserves lol. I've got a niggling problem with my IT band so I can't do that much running so I actually do quite a bit of tabbing as that seems to aggravates it much less. I'm only meant to have 15kg on my CFT but train with up to 30 sometimes so it then feels easy on the back. Try to get out at least twice a week. Brilliant cardio if you get out into the county... although long grass and corn fields do kill the time as it's like walking through water lol


Cheers mate I will take a look..

Other way round for me was always good at running.. I definitely didn't need any more weight lol it all way used to remind me of cattle.. All in a huddle grunting wi steam coming out your eyeballs banging into the person in front when you stop lol


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just read all of this.

Good luck mate and keep smashing it. Get progress pics up soon.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Just read all of this.
> 
> Good luck mate and keep smashing it. Get progress pics up soon.


Cheers mate still figuring out my diet when its sorted I will start updating it properly.. Cheers mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Good luck with the diet mate! Some sound advice on the thread 

+1 for the progress pics too, they definitely help!

Was interested to read the information about 1-1.4g protein per lb of LBM. I've always got this wrong and gone for 1-1.5g per lb of overall weight. In terms of body composition would it matter if you were to have too much protein? For example, if when cutting you needed 2000kcal a day to drop 1lb a week, does the upper amount of protein you have matter if you're within your calories? I know you'd need some fat in there, is there a minimum amount of fat required?

Apologies if that's a stupid question, I'd love to know more about calculating macros...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Good luck with the diet mate! Some sound advice on the thread
> 
> +1 for the progress pics too, they definitely help!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate and yeh there is.

If you're in you're 2000 calls I don't think it will matter how much protein you have as long as it's above 1 - 1.4g and you're getting enough fats and carbs, @Ultrasonic will know more on this tho mate..

And yeh I will get progress pics up when I get going mate


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ancient_loyal said:


> Good luck with the diet mate! Some sound advice on the thread
> 
> +1 for the progress pics too, they definitely help!
> 
> ...


You have been doing it right! It is absolutely NOT LBM.

Yes there is a minimum amount of fat, and lack of carbs can affect performance, so excessive protein can be detrimental.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You have been doing it right! It is absolutely NOT LBM.
> 
> Yes there is a minimum amount of fat, and lack of carbs can affect performance, so excessive protein can be detrimental.


Thanks @Ultrasonic much appreciated.

I've posted in my thread with details of my general intake, would you be able to take a quick look if you get time. I don't want to take over @Plate's journal!


----------

